# Book Budget for Elders



## PaulCLawton (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello folks, does anyone have any experience with a Reformed congregation that has a book allowance for (ruling) Elders in its budget? It seems to me like it might be a good idea, but perhaps it has been tried and found wanting.


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 22, 2013)

Unlimited. That's my suggestion.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 22, 2013)

No personal experience but I second Jacob's suggestion!


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Apr 22, 2013)

I would rather have a budget for a church library and give the Ruling Elders the opportunity to read it first than just paying for a private library for each elders. Usually the qualification to be an Elder would require him to be well acquainted with the doctrine of his denomination or church before he is elected therefore I don't necessarily view this as a necessity. Unless the ruling elder is very poor usually having books for your personal library is a matter of priorities. I would not really be for buying somebody a personal library if he has all kind of worldly luxuries.


----------



## Herald (Apr 22, 2013)

I purchase my own books and prefer it that way. If I was a full time paid elder perhaps I would believe differently. 

Sent from my most excellent GalaxyS3


----------



## solas4me (Apr 23, 2013)

We have instituted exactly what Etienne has suggested and it works out well. The Elders purchase books out of the church budget, using a line item for the
church library. One of the Elders reads the book, gives a short synopsis of the book to the congregation and then places the book in the church library. The
congregation is then able to check the book out for their use. This allows both the Elders and the congregation to benefit from the purchase. This is not to
say that the Elders don't have their own libraries that are purchased out of their own personal funds.


----------

